# J D 4450 MFWD



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

My BIL has 4450 with ZF axle made in Germany that axle seals are leaking (actually pouring out). He has been told the

german axle has issue that causes seals to not last very long. He wants to replace axle with Deere or maybe after market axle. Is that possible? Dealer told him there might be gear ratio problem.

thanks for any help


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I would think a trip to the right machine shop could be easier (and cheaper) than a swap. Someone should be able to modify it to accept a more reliable seal.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 8350 HiTech. From what I have read on other forums the J D axle is not much better.Will take it apart and see what it needs .Machine shop sounds like best fix .


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe go to a 2wd axle?

Trey


----------

